# akc status (handler)



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

AKC has an AOH -Amatuer Owner Handler class. 

It is a class where I think you will find the judges more leanient regarding your learning curve in the ring. 
The AOH Class is SUPPOSED to be considered the same as any other - however I do not think I have ever seen anyone take the points from AOH.


Annie was entered in the AOH Bitch class at PCA in 2010 and she placed 3rd - which was quite a coup for my first National Competition as an AOH with a red bitch.

AND,AOH has a fun Group competition - B placed Second in AOH Non Sporting at the Lagniappe Classic.

It gives you great ring experience - without the pressure and rush of the regular classes - and a chance to get into a Group Ring - which you wouldn't have much of a shot doing without the AOH Option.

I no longer show in AOH, although I am an AOH.  I have finished my first BBE AKC CH so though not nearly a pro, I am more comfortable now in the more competitive classes. (Remember my Mentor is AMAZING and a 25 year pro -so I have constant coaching!!)

A friend of mine is entered this weekend at her first show - I am (trying) to Mentor her. I recommended she enter AOH. Of course she would like the Win and the points, but the fact is the show has 4 Point Majors in Bitches. Odds of a novice dog (8 month old pup) and a novice handler taking a 4 Point Major is pretty slim. BUT, they both get super experience, and it will be much more pleasurable in the AOH Class - where she will most certainly get a win and get additional experience back in the ring for WD.

Hope this helps with your decision.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Tabatha. Right now I have shown Karat, with a handler, in 6-9 mo puppy class. I thought I might want to handle myself, at least a few of the smaller shows where getting my handler would be costly due to travel expenses, esp. for puppy class. That is why I was exploring Amateur.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Who is ringsiding her for you?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Miyuki prepares her and then Whitney Meeks takes her into the ring. Here's a snapshot of her with our phone.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Oops. forgot the attachment


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Miyuke does a wonderful job. And she is great with the poodles. Please tell her "hello" for me! Didn't go to ATL shows so it's now been since PCA that I've seen her. 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

It's possible to get points from AOH. Natalie put 9 points on Tina from AOH, but majors aint gonna happen. It is a great place to start from, but after a while you need to enter the regular classes to really have a chance. It can be pulled off on other breeds, but not with showing poodles. This is just my opinion after being involved in showing poodles for a few years. YMMV


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah, that's rigth! How could I forget?!

Natalie and Slash (I think) WON the AOH Dog Class at PCA this year.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Yes she did. That wiil be her last time on AOH. We hope to do really well in Bred-By from here out. AOH is a great place to start, and we did score quite a few points from there, but you can only get so far.


----------

